# starting 5



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

i think this is the most talented starting 5 in the east, hell maybe even the deepest.

C - Campbell
PF - PJ Brown
SF - Mash
SG - Alexander
PG - BDavis

i mean.. what else does this team need? they got defense and dirty work, they got scoring guards, they have two GREAT all around players in mash and davis, a strictly scoring two-guard, big bodies off the bench (magglorre, tractor), a great shooter off the bench (wesley), good role players that defend in Augmon and Lynch. this team is set. now if only they all can stay healthy, they do have a good chance in going to the Finals. i am officially on the Hornets' Bandwagon!


----------



## a (Aug 25, 2002)

Don't count on maglore coming off the bench. Maglore came on strong and outplayed campbell in the playoffs. If he doesn't start over campbell, he will probably start over pj. But either way, this is the deepest team in the east.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

I dont know about Brown losing his spot to Magloire but it is very possible that Campbell could lose it.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

silas will keep the same starters as last season except for maybe wesley


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope we go young and let our Vets come off the bench to keep a steady tempo throughout the game. 
PG David Wesley
SG Stacey Augmon
SF George Lynch
PF Tractor Traylor
C Elden Campbell
That's a pretty deep bench!


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Don't forget the nail!!!!!!! theres a better then 50-50 chance he'll be back in a hornets jersey next year!:yes:


----------



## a (Aug 25, 2002)

Hopefuly this year we can count on Moiso and Haston giving us something off the bench as well. And if another backup pg would come in to replace Drew, that would be great.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

wes will be able to backup the point and 2guard so we don't need another backup- the three tandem of davis, wesley and alexander will easily be able to play the season out- cos they are good and fit, all they have to do is play 30-40 mins each max with augmon also there if needed at 2


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I am hoping Moiso will contribute, but I do not have much hope for Haston.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Im hoping Haston gets a lot more aggressive and shows the whole world that he is not a bust!:yes:


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BsktbllTrav24</b>!
> Im hoping Haston gets a lot more aggressive and shows the whole world that he is not a bust!:yes:


I hope so too. However, if he cannot do that against the lower level of competition in the summer leagues, I do not have much hope.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

I dont know the Bulls were losing with their all star line up of rookies! The competition out there is brutal. :grinning:


----------



## COCajun (Aug 1, 2002)

It's a make-it or break-it year for Haston, and - much as I want to see an IU alum succeed - I just don't see it happening. He simply *must* be able to get his shots off against NBA-caliber defenses. The summer leagues showed to me that he still is fearful on the floor. Perhaps less scared than during his rookie year, but still that is not an encouraging sign. :sigh:


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

If he still hasnt improved by the trade deadline I say find some team desperate for a PF and trade him for a 2nd round pick or something. Is he even worth that now?


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't think we could get anything for him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BsktbllTrav24</b>!
> I hope we go young and let our Vets come off the bench to keep a steady tempo throughout the game.
> PG David Wesley
> SG Stacey Augmon
> ...


It is very deep, but it gets deeper quick if we sign Michael Redd and start Campbell.
PG Wesley
SG Redd/Augmon
SF Nailon/Bullard
PF Lynch/Tractor/Haston
C Magliore/Moiso


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I like the orginal starting five that was posted, I think they are a kick *** team, and I think they will meet the Nets somewhere in the playoffs.

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> i think this is the most talented starting 5 in the east, hell maybe even the deepest.
> 
> C - Campbell
> ...






I'm a Hornets fan as well....
(B.Diddy is one of my all time fave's and because he's from LA/UCLA & a great Baller......hehehe!!)

This team is complete, they pretty much covered all the areas in making of a quality team and strong contenders. It's just a matter of time until they breakout. They looked extremely good last year, and you can bet they have learned from that playoff experience. IMO - they'll take the Magic out of the play-offs again even with a healthy G.Hill. The reason being, the Hornets front line is big, fast & physical and all the players have a decent and respectable Offensive games, from the post to the perimeter. MashMan is back, and he's considered healthy again, Once he's back to his playing form, look for him to put up some big numbers.

We all know B.Diddy is the heart and soul of the team, and he will continue to hold it down. The other player that will make huge strides will be J.Magloire, I know you guys saw what he did last year in the playoff's, he showed some skills in the post and on the Defensive end as well. They'll make it further into the playoff's next season. :yes:  :yes:  

My top 5 in the East
1) Nets
2) Hornets
3) C's
4) Pacers
5) Magic or Heat - on a comeback??


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> 
> It is very deep, but it gets deeper quick if we sign Michael Redd and start Campbell.
> ...


Michael Redd might start over Alexander and would be a nice improvement but i'm pretty sure he is restricted and the Bucks can match any offer we make. I hope we can some how get a young PF that could replace Brown next year and would be an improvement over Traylor.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

yes our stocks at PF are terrible if we lose PJ Brown


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> yes our stocks at PF are terrible if we lose PJ Brown


We sure do have a nice collection of them though:
Traylor, Bullard, Moiso, and Haston.:sour:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BsktbllTrav24</b>!
> Michael Redd might start over Alexander and would be a nice improvement but i'm pretty sure he is restricted and the Bucks can match any offer we make. I hope we can some how get a young PF that could replace Brown next year and would be an improvement over Traylor.


Popeye Jones would be a nice addition short term, but I say we give Darvin Ham a shot. He rebounds like an animal, is athletically gifted, and won't set us back cap-wise. We can sign this guy long term and make him our PF of the future. He's a 15 foot jump shot and a shot to start away from being PJ Brown's equal. What do you guys think?


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> 
> Popeye Jones would be a nice addition short term, but I say we give Darvin Ham a shot. He rebounds like an animal, is athletically gifted, and won't set us back cap-wise. We can sign this guy long term and make him our PF of the future. He's a 15 foot jump shot and a shot to start away from being PJ Brown's equal. What do you guys think?


I may be wrong but isn't Darvin Ham a SF. If he is we are stocked at the postion with Mash, Lynch, Nail, and Augmon. I think that Popeye Jones may be an impovement over Traylor. If he is I like the idea of giving him a 1 year deal. Washington has a full roster I think so they can't sign him without waving someone else. 

How much do you think Jones would want? I'd like to give him the minimum if possible.


----------

